# Google Chrome متصفح جوجل الجديد



## faris sd4l (21 سبتمبر 2008)

Google Chrome متصفح جوجل الجديد​ 
‏‫يُعد Google Chrome متصفحًا تم تطويره لجعل استخدام الويب سريعًا وسهلاً وآمنًا بشكل أكبر من خلال تصميم مبسّط يحل كل مشاكلك.‬





-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

خطوة جديدة للتصفح
منذ أكثر من 15 عاما ونحن غالبا ما نقضي، نحن مستخدمي الانترنت، معظم أوقاتنا على متصفح واحد، فنقوم من خلاله بعمليات البحث المختلفة، وارسال البريد الالكتروني، كما نقوم باستغلاله لايجاد فرص للتعاون مع اقراننا بشكل أو بآخر، والاطلاع على الاخبار بالاضافة الى العديد والعديد من الاشياء المثيرة والجديدة التي يبتدعها مستخدمي الانترنت كل يوم.
وبما أن هناك العديد من الناس يفضلون قضاء الكثير من الوقت على الانترنت، بدأنا جديا في Google في التفكير في ابتكار متصفح جديد يمكنه أن يتوافر اذا ما بدأنا من نقطة الصفر وبنينا عليه أفضل العناصر المكونة للمتصفح. كان لزاما علينا أولا أن نفكر مليا في تطوير هذه الفكرة خاصة مع التطور السريع الذي تشهده الانترنت وتحولها من مجرد نص مكتوب الي تطبيقات تتفاعل مع مستخدميها. وهنا أدركنا أننا لا نبحث فقط عن متصفح عادي بل نبحث عن منصة عصرية لصفحات الويب وتطبيقاتها المختلفة على شبكة الانترنت.
كان نتيجة هذه الفكرة متصفح Google Chrome مفتوح المصدر الذي يتم اليوم اطلاق النسخة التجريبية منه. يعد Chrome متصفح مبسط وسهل الاستخدام. فهو يميل أكثر الى أن يكون أداة لتنظيم الاشياء التي يجدها المستخدمون مهمة مثل صفحات الويب والمواقع الالكترونية التي يفضلونها والتطبيقات المختلفة التي يستخدمونها. فعلى غرار تصميم الصفحة الرئيسية لمحرك البحث Google يعد تصميم Chrome مرتب وسريع فهو يناسب كل المستخدمين ويصل بهم الى حيث يريدون.
ولكن يكمن تحت هذا التصميم المبسط والسهل، متصفح يمكنه أن يقوم بتشغيل تطبيقات الويب المعقدة بمنتهى الكفاءة عن طريق الحفاظ على كل تطبيق معزول في كادر أو نافذة خاصة تمنع تداخل التطبيقات الاخري معها وتزيد من الحماية ضد المواقع المقتحمة أو المتطفلة كما أننا قمنا بتحسين سرعة الاستجابة لـ Chrome عن طريق تحسين أداء اللوحة الرئيسية. بالاضافة الى ذلك فقد قمنا بتحسين أداء محرك الـ Java****** – V8 – لخدمة الجيل القادم من تطبيقات الويب التي لا تتوافر حتى في متصفحات الانترنت الموجودة على الساحة الآن.
هذه هي مجرد البداية، فنسخة Google Chrome لم تصل بعد لدرجة الكمال، فقد قمنا بإطلاق هذه النسخة التجريبية لمستخدمي نظام التشغيل ويندوز لفتح مجالا أوسع لمناقشة المنتج الجديد والاستماع لارآء المستخدمين في أسرع وقت ممكن خاصة وأننا بصدد انشاء نسخ مماثلة لنظم تشغيل أخرى أمثال MAC و Linux ونحن نعمل جاهدين على أن تكون نسخ أكثر سرعة وفاعلية.
نحن مدينون للكثير من مشاريع المصادر المفتوحة ونحن ملتزمون بالمواصلة على طريقهم. فقد استوحينا مكونات من Apple WebKit و Mozilla’s Firefox وغيرها، لبناء كود خاص بنا للتطبيقات مفتوحة المصدر وأننا لنتطلع لأن نتعاون مع مجتمع الانترنت بأسره من أجل النهوض بمحتواها وتطبيقاتها. فالانترنت وسيلة وبيئة غنية تزداد أهميتها بالمزيد من الخيارات والمزيد من الابتكار وهنا يأتي Google Chrome كإضافة جديدة في بادرة منا لجعل تجربة الانترنت أكثر نفعا وفاعلية.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-​

المميزات
التصفح المتخفي​


[youtube]I2dMcCYo99I[/youtube]​ 
التصفح الآمن
[youtube]S-YqdyJAiqg[/youtube]​ 
و الكثبر تعرف عليها من هنا
http://www.google.com.qa/chrome/intl/ar/features.html​ 
للتنزيل باللغة العربية من هنا
http://www.google.com.qa/chrome/?hl=ar​ 
للتنزيل باللغة الانجليزية
http://www.google.com.qa/chrome/?hl=en​ 
أخوكم فارس - منتديات الكنيسة العربية​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## ميرنا (21 سبتمبر 2008)

انا فعلا نزلته من يومين ​


----------



## faris sd4l (21 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


>



دايما فراشتنا بتنطنط من موضوع لموضوع و بتكون اول اللي بيردوا على المواضيع
شكرا اختي فراشة نصيحة جربيه انا حاليا عم بستخدمه كتير سهل و خفيف مش زي ال firefox و internet explorer


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> انا فعلا نزلته من يومين ​


* طيب اية رايك فية حلو او احسن من اللي شغالين بية ؟ ولا بيبطىء الجهاز ؟*


----------



## faris sd4l (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> انا فعلا نزلته من يومين ​



حلو طيب خبرينا رأيك فيه اذا ممكن
ربنا يباركك


----------



## My Rock (21 سبتمبر 2008)

متصفح رائع مقارنة بحالته التجريبية حالياً

سنرى مع الايام ما هي البرمجيات المتاحة لاضافة ال add-on في المتصفح


----------



## faris sd4l (21 سبتمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> متصفح رائع مقارنة بحالته التجريبية حالياً
> 
> سنرى مع الايام ما هي البرمجيات المتاحة لاضافة ال add-on في المتصفح




عنجد هو ممتاز مع انه لسا نسخة مش معتمدة بالكامل
انشاللي يخلصنا من ال Internet Explorer و ال FireFox لانهم بيعقدوا و كلشي من جوجل حلو
حتى ألوان المتصفح حلوة ( نفس ألوان منتدانا تقريبا )


----------



## صوت الرب (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للموضوع عزيزي فارس
سأحاول أن أنزله ...
و سأخبرك بالنتائج


----------



## faris sd4l (21 سبتمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> شكرا للموضوع عزيزي فارس
> سأحاول أن أنزله ...
> و سأخبرك بالنتائج



هلا صوت الرب نزله و اعطينا رأيك فيه انشالله يعجبك


----------



## ميرنا (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اه يا رومى هو جميل اوى بس بستخدمة لاى موقع غريب وسريع فعلا ​


----------



## faris sd4l (21 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> اه يا رومى هو جميل اوى بس بستخدمة لاى موقع غريب وسريع فعلا ​



حلو ..... اتوقع السبب عشان خاصية التصفح الخفي و الامن


----------



## ميرنا (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بظبط يا فارس ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*خلاص انزلة و اشوف*​


----------



## faris sd4l (22 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *خلاص انزلة و اشوف*​



نزليه و اعطينا رأيك فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*حلو جدا و خفيف ولونة رااااااااااااائع*​


----------



## faris sd4l (22 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *حلو جدا و خفيف ولونة رااااااااااااائع*​



معك حق بكفي انه من قوقل


----------

